
Coder? Programmer? Software engineer? Choosing a job title - isaaclyman
https://medium.com/@isaaclyman/choosing-a-job-title-for-people-who-code-316a7673a83c
======
bkmartin
This was mighty helpful as I prepare my resume for the job search I'm about to
commence. I've always been categorized as a Programmer/Analyst and Senior
Programmer/Analyst. This fits pretty well since I do everything from the
business and requirements analysis all the way up to design and implementation
of projects within both companies I've worked for. This article doesn't really
address this scenario too much and it looks like maybe I should pick a
different title to fit this? Resume polishing here I come.

~~~
isaaclyman
Author here. I don't actually know what "analyst" means in the context of
software. Is anyone "just" an analyst? Is it a well-defined role? I didn't
come across the term in my research, so I wonder how many people are familiar
with it.

~~~
bkmartin
Well I think it is meant to imply Business Analyst since that is pretty much
what I have done in both positions so far. I am analyzing the key KPI's that
need to be measured, or the importance in Time/Money savings a particular
project will have and then do the entirety of implementing that solution.
There are times when I suggest a project and can sell it to management based
on some savings analysis that I have that is not being done otherwise by them.
I'm like part consultant and part developer. I like the business aspects a
whole lot, so it works for me.

